# Zebra print halter?



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow thats a bit groovy. Dunno up to you. Dana looks better in navy blue or hunter green but thats just me


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the zebra halter


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I think it would look awesome! I bet he looks stunning with an all black halter or maybe even royal blue, too.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I like it


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I might suggest going with something a little more colorful:





















http://www.redhautehorse.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=3


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Black on black has never really attracted to me. But i LOVE justdressageit's colorful ones. =] Those would look great. he would really look good in the green.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

cute!  maybe go with something more colorful like JustDressageIt said.


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

I too, think something like what JustDressageIt has posted would look very nice!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

We just started carrying them at the tack shop I work for, and they're selling like hotcakes - very cool designs, and dog collars and leashes to match!


----------

